

Zuckerberg: In 10 years, folks will share 1,000 times what they do now - kgill
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57536659-93/zuckerberg-in-10-years-folks-will-share-1000-times-what-they-do-now/

======
givan
I hope not, people are already losing too much time sharing pictures of cats
and "interesting articles".

------
corporalagumbo
"We expect this rate [of sharing] will double every 10 years. So in 10 years
from now, people will be sharing about 1,000 times as many things as they do
today."

Surely that's not what he said...

